# Anyone here uses BMW "Glass Polish"?



## Double Vanos (Aug 20, 2003)

*Anyone here uses BMW "Glass Polish"?Or know whats it for?*

Just wondering if anyone on here uses the bmw glass polish(part#83-12-0-009-881). Just interested in how it benefits the glass? For example does it make it easier for the wipers to wipe off dead bugs off the windshield? I'm just shocked that a bimmerhead like me never knew about this product. All feedback welcomed! :thumbup:


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

No, I just use Stoner's Invisible Glass. I've used it for a few years; it works well and is fairly inexpensive.


----------



## Double Vanos (Aug 20, 2003)

gojira-san said:


> No, I just use Stoner's Invisible Glass. I've used it for a few years; it works well and is fairly inexpensive.


Still what are the benefits of glass polish?


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

Double Vanos said:


> Still what are the benefits of glass polish?


One summer a number of years ago, my wife and I did a high-speed run from Bridgehampton (Long Island) all the way out to Montauk Point (as far out on the Island as you can go),taking out probably half the bug population of Eastern Long Guyland in the process....the bug-splatter on the front of the car was unreal....several passes with Windex & paper towels made me realize I was wasting my time....I went into a market and bought a sponge, a gallon of water, and a can of "Bon-Ami" kitchen cleanser. After soaking the sponge with water, I liberally applied the powdered cleanser onto the sponge, and cleaned the windshield with the pasty mixture....after rinsing & drying, voila! The glass was absolutely sparkling clean. As far as I know, Bon-Ami is the only product of this type that will *thouroughly* clean auto glass without scratching it....it does a great job of removing that crusted-on crud that resists regular cleaning. Never tried the BMW-brand polish, but suspect it does pretty much the same thing.

Regards,
Bob


----------



## Double Vanos (Aug 20, 2003)

Fast Bob said:


> One summer a number of years ago, my wife and I did a high-speed run from Bridgehampton (Long Island) all the way out to Montauk Point (as far out on the Island as you can go),taking out probably half the bug population of Eastern Long Guyland in the process....the bug-splatter on the front of the car was unreal....several passes with Windex & paper towels made me realize I was wasting my time....I went into a market and bought a sponge, a gallon of water, and a can of "Bon-Ami" kitchen cleanser. After soaking the sponge with water, I liberally applied the powdered cleanser onto the sponge, and cleaned the windshield with the pasty mixture....after rinsing & drying, voila! The glass was absolutely sparkling clean. As far as I know, Bon-Ami is the only product of this type that will *thouroughly* clean auto glass without scratching it....it does a great job of removing that crusted-on crud that resists regular cleaning. Never tried the BMW-brand polish, but suspect it does pretty much the same thing.
> 
> Regards,
> Bob


Thanks Bob!


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

Bon Ami Hijack: years ago my mechanic friend told me that sometime in the 50's, GM came out with a new V8 that had a problem... right out of the box, it burned major oil... The problem was the rings weren't seating properly and over time, they would wear in and the oil burning would stop, but at first, it would burn oil like it was going out of style... The solution: Bon Ami... When a customer would bring a car in for the oil burning problem, they would "distract" the customer in the showroom and take his car out back, pop the air cleaner, and under full throttle, dump a tin of Bon Ami down the carb... The Bon Ami would get sucked into the cylinders, where it would scuff up the cylinders just enough that the rings would seat properly... Then they'd shut off the car, change the oil, and clean up any "evidence" :eeps: Car was fixed in about 20 mins without a major teardown... :thumbup:

You may now return your to glass cleaning post, already in progress...


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

Salvator said:


> Bon Ami Hijack: years ago my mechanic friend told me that sometime in the 50's, GM came out with a new V8 that had a problem... right out of the box, it burned major oil... The problem was the rings weren't seating properly and over time, they would wear in and the oil burning would stop, but at first, it would burn oil like it was going out of style... The solution: Bon Ami... When a customer would bring a car in for the oil burning problem, they would "distract" the customer in the showroom and take his car out back, pop the air cleaner, and under full throttle, dump a tin of Bon Ami down the carb... The Bon Ami would get sucked into the cylinders, where it would scuff up the cylinders just enough that the rings would seat properly... Then they'd shut off the car, change the oil, and clean up any "evidence" :eeps: Car was fixed in about 20 mins without a major teardown... :thumbup:
> 
> You may now return your to glass cleaning post, already in progress...


And people think *I`m* radical for using conventional (petroleum-based) oil to break-in my engines....

Regards,
Bob


----------

